# Bra's - I had when a good one wears out



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know about you but I will use a bra that feels good until it feels bad and doesn't have any elastic left in it.

That's the status of the old bra.
The new bra - bah! hate it. 
the other new bra - doesn't fit in strategic places.

Solution:

Went to Sew Sassy today
Lingerie Fabrics, Bra Supplies, LycraÂ® - Sew Sassy Fabrics and got the pattern and materials to make two to my liking. Got me a nice nude color of fabrics, elastic and the "hardware" in a clear. 

The first one is for getting the pattern right and seeing how it fits, the second one is for the adjustments necessary to be "just right".

Then, after that I may be able to convert the back closer to a front closer which is what my Mom wants since it's hard with her Parkinson to handle a back closer.

So there!

pattern I got, making the plain version.
http://kwiksew.mccall.com/filebin/pdf/Kwik Sew/YardagesCatalogPages/K3594.pdf


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

When I buy new ones and I find that one or two end up being favorites, I go right back to the store and buy 2-3 of them to put into storage. I do the same with jeans and sometimes shirts. =D 
Really wish I had done that back in high school, they don't make some of the jeans I wore out recently.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good idea. But I seem to be hard to fit the way I like - so this way once I get the pattern "just right", I'll be set.

And I need to do that with favorite shoes and the jeans - just as you say.

I did not find a purse I liked, and I don't like to pay much. ... so now I have the pattern of the one I have now, and everyone wants one. I did make one for my Mom and she loves it. (pockets around the interior and one on the outside). Quilted fabric.

But, I'm going to have a comfortable bra out of this!
Since I have to wear one to work and such.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

secuono said:


> When I buy new ones and I find that one or two end up being favorites, I go right back to the store and buy 2-3 of them to put into storage. I do the same with jeans and sometimes shirts. =D
> Really wish I had done that back in high school, they don't make some of the jeans I wore out recently.


I do the same thing, especially with jeans. I'm tall and have a REALLY long inseam AND not much junk in the trunk, so when I luck out and find a pair that fits well and is long enough, I'll go back and buy several pairs.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

You go girl!! Let us know how it turns out. I've many times thought of making my bras, but just never got around to it. I've learned to make panties and was quiet pleased with the results.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've done panties before, and liked them. I need to get that stuff out and do more, as they fit better, and last longer than store bought.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Angie I've made that pattern before. I wasn't happy with my fit after two tries. Although the second one is close. The horizontal seam wasn't for me (or I should say my twins) I had a lot of luck with Kwik Sew 3300 Fit on the first try. 

There's a gal on Artisan Square that has great tutorials on making them and copying ready made ones. I also found this site to be helpful too.

My biggest difficulties have always been finding the proper size/shape wires for the pattern I'm making.

Good luck. I'm looking forward to hearing your review!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'll check out your links.

I am specifically NOT having wires. I'm going for something a bit more than a sports bra but more configured as normal one. I don't really like any of them.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I think that's the problem for me--little support. You can add the channelling for the wires without putting the wires in. That does help a little with the support.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Me and bra wires just don't get along. I have a bunch of really nice bras that are practically new that a friend gave me, but they all have wires. Will they still fit ok if I take the wires out? I guess I should give it a try.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

let us know how it goes Angie.. question.. does the pattern come in bigger sizes?? I'm not seeing my size..darn it.. 42 DD .. my girls have a hard time finding a bra that fits and doesn't cost $40 -$50 !!!!!! I'd love to make my own.. I used to have a pattern from Srtretch & Sew.. but don't know where it is now.. and I'm bigger now so don't know if it would fit either.. how do you go about adjusting the patterns to fit??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have to make it first. 
And what I've done on other patterns to take them out 2 or 3 sizes larger (skating costumes) than the max on the pattern is to put the one or two size smaller than max on the max line and then trace that max line off. I'd probably figure out something along those line.

See how much each cup size progresses and then add that amount to the seam lines applicable.

I got the swap squares finished this weekend, and now will be starting to look into this.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a difficult time wearing the synthetic fabrics that bras are made out of. 
A few years ago WalMart sold all cotton bras and I bought as many as I could over a period of time. Then all of a sudden the cotton bras are no longer sold and of course the ones I have are all but worn out. 
I would like to find that kind of fabric and try making my own that way.
Anybody here know where I could get that kind of fabric? Not sure what I would even be looking for at this point. 
Elaine


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'll need a cotton knit.

I'm not sure if SewSassy has it, but she specializes in fabrics and patterns for this type of sewing, check out her site.

Lingerie Fabrics, Bra Supplies, LycraÂ® - Sew Sassy Fabrics


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Please let us know how it turns out.....I have a hard time finding a bra that fits.....like most of you said..if I find one that fits..I try to buy a couple extra....
We wont ask you to model for us ;0) :ashamed::ashamed:
bopeep


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked the site but did not find anything that looked like the cotton on the bras that I bought. She did have some mixes but I was not sure about them. Gonna have to do some searching . 
Oh and anybody have a favorite pattern for a front closing bra??? 

Elaine


----------

